#ubuntu-cz 2011-08-01
<wilima> Zdravim, měl bych otazku ohledně ubuntu 11.04, nainstalovaneho na netbook Asus eee 1201nl, při kopirovani velkého počtu souboru přes sambu (server win ntfs - cíl ntb (ext4)) dojde k zamrznutí systemu, měl by někdo nějaký nápad na diagnostiku nebo řešení problému? Díky
<wilima> dodatková informace, netuhne to jen při kopirovaní přes sambu ale i při zvýšené aktivitě hdd
<DoeNietWil> Hello Ubuntu user, I came to this irc to ask you a question. We are trying to release a new version of OpenTeacher, and because it is a tool that is very language specific I was wondering if any of you would like to take a couple of minutes and translate it. It really isn't that much work but it would help us a lot. https://translations.launchpad.net/openteacher
<DoeNietWil> if you have questions about the project or the translation please go to http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=openteacher
<ZOMBitch> rofl eee + win server a ono to zamrza, necekane :)))
<FrostyX> co na eee cpes win server ? :-D Sice to bude mit odlehceny graficky prostredi oproti win7, ale proc ne linux ? :-D
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: ctu jen historii chanu ... :)
<ZOMBitch> myslis, ze bych takovou prasecinu s widlema prekous? :D
<FrostyX> no, to musi byt komedi
<FrostyX> e
<FrostyX> zarazelo me to, proto jsem se ptal :D
<ZOMBitch> ubuntu ma na tom eee a server je na win ....
<FrostyX> aha, to neni tak davna historie :)
<ZOMBitch> jeste jako nechapu jak presne to kopiruje, to uz se nesnazil nejak prozradit,podle vseho to pako kopiruje soubory ze serveru (widle) na ten notas ... 
<ZOMBitch> ale tak snad by napsal ze ty soubory stahuje ze serveru, podle me to tlaci obracene
<ZOMBitch> takze mu to asi blokuje ufw, pokud je teda v defaultu enable :)
<FrostyX> Na tom nezalezi ne ? Jeho problem je "velke zatizeni disku = zamrzani systemu"
<ZOMBitch> problem je asi v tom, ze uzivatel nema poneti co je S.M.A.R.T. nebo nevim co resi :)
<ZOMBitch> ale aspon mel snahu, topic asi cet :D
<Kony> Hoj, mohl by me nekdo nasmerovat na configuraci sendmailu ??? nic vic nepotrebuji aby me chodili maili ze sluzby fail2ban, takze kdyby fail2ban mel moznost odesilat maili pres externi smtp server bylo by to uplne nejlepsi
<Kony> a nebo jak vyzkousim ze sluzba sendmail funguje dobre ???
<Kony> Je tu nekdo kdo by mi poradil ???
<Kony> sendmail mam nainstalovany ale nic to nedela
 * ZOMBitch si mysli, ze lidi maji sklon delat z IRC google ... tak dame jeste facebook ne? :D
<FrostyX> Jakoze tady budem postovat debilni statusy a hazet sem ty idiotsky fotky jak se vyfotis v zrcadle ? :-D
#ubuntu-cz 2011-08-02
<[Rattenak]> cau
<[Rattenak]> nevite nekdo jak udelam ze pomoci apache pustim script napsanej .sh ?
<[Rattenak]> a jeste otazka jak pustim neco aby jelo jen na vybranem core procesoru ?
<[Rattenak]> urcite musi byt nake nakej prikaz
<FrostyX> Jestli tim pomoci apache myslis pomoci PHP, tak je tam funkce system() a tusim exec() a myslim jeste neco :-D
<minosss> Hojte, jak mám nainstalovat soubor s příponou .tar.gz(bz2) ? 
<FrostyX> boze kdyby vydrzel dyl jak 4 minut, mozna by dostal odpoved
#ubuntu-cz 2011-08-03
<ZOMBitch> ignorace :P
<server_> je tu negdo cy
<server_> cz
<_Brano_> niekto :D
<server_> hej ty si
<server_> tu jediny
<server_> jedina_?
<server_> hallo
<_Brano_> :D 
<_Brano_> však nie… :D je tu viac ľudí :D
<_Brano_> ale väčšina je idle :D
<server_> ej co mas za op
<server_> OS
<_Brano_> mac os x :D
<server_> mas linux ubuntu xubuntu kubuntu_?
<_Brano_> aj ubunut
<_Brano_> u
<_Brano_> :D
<_Brano_> ubuntu *
 * ZOMBitch tu je, ale sere na vas :P
<_Brano_> ;-)
<fr3ax> uuiiiiiiii :D :P
<minosss> čauko, jak si nastavím sdílení souborů mezi linuxem a windowsem? 
<_Brano_> pravým klikni na file… a tam máš nejakú položku sharing.. zdieľanie alebo niečo také..
<minosss> nj, to mi jde, ale když otevřu v Nautilu síť, tak se mi tam objeví jen Síť Windows a do té už se nedostanu... 
<_Brano_> tak skús smb://NAZOV-PC
<minosss> nelze zobrazit/připojit... Na starší verzi šlapalo vše bez problémů... Tady ať jsem instaloval i ze synapticu samba balíčky, tak nejde... 
<_Brano_> hm tak dunno potom
<minosss> ok, i tak dík ;-)
<minosss> asi udělám fresh install a snad se to vyřeší
<ZOMBitch> ... pak ale nikdy nezjistis cim to bylo a az se ti to za pul roku stane znovu, tak chces format? :P
<minosss> nj, já vím, ale tak tuhle verzi taky mám cca týden jen a nechce se mi to zas moc řešit, když to můžu lehce vyřešit tímhle ;-) (vím, zbytky windows :D...)
<_Brano_> :D
<_Brano_> tudududuuuuu
<minosss> aspoň budu mohl vyzkoušet jiné prostředí bez dalších problémů
<minosss> no nic, mějte se ;-)
#ubuntu-cz 2011-08-05
<Benik> Zdarec, hele zkouseli jste uz nekdo zpristupnit v BIOSu tu skrytou oblast pro vypnuti dedikovane grafiky na nb s hybridnima grafikama?
<Benik> tu je jak po vybuchu :-D
#ubuntu-cz 2011-08-06
<[Rattenak]> cau
<freax> cus
<[Rattenak]> nevis jak lognu uzivatele v gnome pres commander ?
<FrostyX> hoj
<[Rattenak]> frosty existuje nakej ftp server s www rozhranim ?
<freax> nejak moc nechapu jak to myslis..
<[Rattenak]> no ftp server kterej si nakonfigurujes pres prohlizec www
<[Rattenak]> no to je fuk pouziju gproftp
<freax> sry, ale nic takovyho neznam.. ftp je dead :)
<[Rattenak]> a co pouzivas za protokol ?
<freax> ssh :)
<[Rattenak]> h ale to neni moc na zdileni pro ostatni
<freax> ale jo.. proc ne :)
<freax> gproftp umi i sftp ne? kdyz uz, tak si rozjed to ;)
<SquirrelCZECH> i ssh se d
<SquirrelCZECH> se da
 * SquirrelCZECH ted vytvari sambu pres openvpn
<FrostyX> [Rattenak]: jo sry, ja jsem tu nebyl. Nechapu vyznam toho ze si nakonfigurujes FTP server pres www rozhrani. Jake by to melo vyuziti ?
<[Rattenak]> no predstavu mam takovou ze bys tam proste naklikal loginy a hesla a kdo ma jak prava naco abys to nemusel konfigurovat v textaku
<[Rattenak]> ale to uz je jedno sem si nainstaloval gnome proto
<FrostyX> jo takle, pouha lenost :-D ... Hele taky o nicem takovym nevim.
<freax> tjn.. kvuli klikatoru instalovat gnome :D
<FrostyX> coz o to, taky je to resenik
<FrostyX> *reseni
<ZOMBitch> no ale trosek drasticke ne? :)
<freax> aaah.. ja chci na Quakecon :(
<FrostyX> ZOMBitch: nerikam ze ne :-D, ale reseni to je :-D
<SquirrelCZECH> eh?
<SquirrelCZECH> jestli to instaluje na server
<SquirrelCZECH> tak proc proste nenainstalovat klikatko a ssh -X ?
<SquirrelCZECH> http://archiv.roumen.cz/archive/potencialni_partnerky.jpg holy true
<[Rattenak]> klikatko na ssh ?
<[Rattenak]> jak se to jmenuje ?
<SquirrelCZECH> ne ze klikatko na ssh
<SquirrelCZECH> ale nainstalovat klikatko a spusti ho pres ssh na jinem PC
<[Rattenak]> jak se ten program jmenuje ?
<SquirrelCZECH> vim ja?
<FrostyX> SquirrelCZECH: ja si zase myslim ze on to instaluje na desktop a ma na nem KDE a kvuli klikatku doinstalovava gnome. Tim padem by to ssh bylo nemozne.
<FrostyX> [Rattenak]: co tam vlastne provadis teda? at jsme v obraze :-D
<SquirrelCZECH> FrostyX: jo aha...
<FrostyX> Ale nevim, rikam, takhle nahlizim na situaci ja. Buhvi jak je to doopravdy :-D
<ZOMBitch> freax: hehe, vcera jsem koukal online
#ubuntu-cz 2011-08-07
<[Rattenak]> kdys vitovim uzivatele bez hesla ? bude mit nake heslo ? je to bezpecne ?
<[Rattenak]> vytvorim*
<[Rattenak]> nasel by se nekdo kdo ma rozjetej proftpd ?
<FrostyX> Proftpd mam a jak muze mit uzivatel bez hesla heslo ?
<FrostyX> ale nezkousel jsem vytvorit uzivatele bez hesla. nevim jestli to vubec jde
<[Rattenak]> jde to vytvorit ale asi to je bezpecne nevim
<FrostyX> No tak bezpecne. Kazdy kdo ma fyzicky pristup k tvemu pc bude moct menit soubory toho uzivatele bez hesla a bude ti moct smazat vsechny soubory co maj prava xx7, xx6, xx3 a xx2 ... taky bude moct cist vetsinu tvych souboru (ale nebude je moct menit) ... dusledky musis domyslet sam
<[Rattenak]> jo ale kdys to nema zadane heslo tak to heslo nema s cim porovnat takze neexistuje
<[Rattenak]> a co si myslis o tom ftp ? je to bezpecne ?
<FrostyX> No ten prenos neni sifrovany nebo tak neco. Takze je dobre pouzit treba sftp. Ale osobne proti ftp nic nemam - je na vetsine webovych hostingu, .... Ja ho mam na ntb pro sdileni filmu, hudby a www.
<[Rattenak]> a tak kdys tam nastavim ze ma pravo jen na tu slozku tak on se nema jak dostat do podslozky ne ?
<[Rattenak]> a i kdyby jo tak mu zakazou samotne prava se divat do tech slozek
<FrostyX> no do podslozky pravo ma, pokud to nenastavis chmodem jinak (jestli to lze zakazat i v konfigu ftpka nevim)
<[Rattenak]> no natom proftpd mam nastavene ze on ma urcitou slozku
<[Rattenak]> a jake prava
<[Rattenak]> se mi nelibi ze ten profrpd jede pod rootem
<FrostyX> to asi jen tobe
<FrostyX> me jede pod uzivatelem proftpd
<[Rattenak]> no budu tomu verit pouziva to hodne lidi
<[Rattenak]> kdys nastavim 1 slozku ze nikdo nema pravo doni zapisovat jen ja a slozky co jsou vni nastavim ze muze doni zapisovat kazdy dostanou se tam nak ?
<FrostyX> Mas tri prava. cteni, zapis a spousteni. U adresaru je to tak, ze kdyz mas pravo spousteni, muzes do ni vstoupit. Kdyz mas pravo cteni, muzes si vypsat obsah toho adresare a kdyz mas pravo zapisu tak tam muzes zapisovat ze. tomu nadrazenemu adresari nastavis rx pro vsechny a pro sebe rwx a tomu podrazenemu adresari nastavis rwx, tak ti to bude fungovat jak rikas
<FrostyX> afk, jdu se nalozit do vany
<SquirrelCZECH> aaaaa
<SquirrelCZECH> kurde
<SquirrelCZECH> nedodava nekdo v CZ veci z cannonical shopu?
<SquirrelCZECH> konkretne nalepky a obal na notes?
<[[Rattenak]]> Frostyx takze kdys nastavim 0770 - rwxrwxrwx tak se nijak neda dostat do podslozky i kdys oni maj prava treba 7777 ?
<[[Rattenak]]> nevite nekdo prikaz na pridani do skupiny ?
<FrostyX> gpasswd myslim
<[[Rattenak]]> to je heslo
<SquirrelCZECH> group -a
<SquirrelCZECH> nebo groupadd -a
<SquirrelCZECH> ted nevim
<[[Rattenak]]> to je pridat
<[[Rattenak]]> http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/Základní%20příkazy
<[[Rattenak]]> oni tu tady pisou ale nemaj jak dat do skupiny
<FrostyX> uzivatele do skupiny ?
<[[Rattenak]]> jj
<FrostyX> gpasswd -a uzivatel skupina
<[[Rattenak]]> o diky 
<[[Rattenak]]> Frosty chapu dobre ze kdys nastavim nake slozce prava 0770 tak se nikdo nedostane do podslozek i kdys maj prava 7777 ?
<FrostyX> ja si myslim ze je to tak, protoze on by teoreticky o tech slozkach nemel ani vedet, protoze nema pravo listovat tu nadrazenou. Bylo by idealni kdyby to nekdo potvrdil, nebo si to vyzkousel. Ja nemuzu
<[[Rattenak]]> pres CD to nejde
<FrostyX> zkus treba nautilus a tak
<FrostyX> jak to tam bude vypadat
<[[Rattenak]]> i kdys napises ze tam chces do jakekoliv slozky i treba smyslene tak ti napise ze nemas pravo
<ZOMBitch> [[Rattenak]] -> FrostyX: potvrzuji :)
<ZOMBitch> imho user dostatecne nepochopil souvislost cisel ve vyznamu opravneni, mozna lepsi naucit se to "abecedne" ...
<ZOMBitch> btw manualove stranky jsou docela vyrecne a pochopitelne :)
<ZOMBitch> http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/Skupiny%20u%C5%BEivatel%C5%AF%20%28groups%29
<ZOMBitch> afk :)
<[[Rattenak]]> h v gnome
<FrostyX> ZOMBitch: kdo nepochopil co s cislama ?
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: ja to nechapu do ted :D
<FrostyX> a zas nevim jak se to zapisuje pomoci pismenek
<ZOMBitch> mam tak prehled napul v obojim, resp ty cisla jsou docela jasna, na pismena je vic nastaveni
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialManagingGroups.html ;)
<[[Rattenak]]> da se na 1 slozku dat 2 uzivatele chown ?
<ZOMBitch> uzivatel muze byt ve skupine co ma do adresare pristup ...
 * FrostyX to nepochopil
 * ZOMBitch uz ztraci pojem o tom kdo co chape :D
<[[Rattenak]]> h ale samba mi nak skupiny nebere
<ZOMBitch> [[Rattenak]]: samba ma vlastni skupinu ... tusim ze i uzivatele "smbuser"
<[[Rattenak]]> ale u nake slozky sem videl ze mnela 2 vlastniky
<ZOMBitch> [[Rattenak]]: muzes mi to vyfotit please, nechapu totalne o co tu jde
<[[Rattenak]]> chcu mit pristup pro ftp i pro sambu do stejne slozky do ktere by oba mohly zapisovat
<[[Rattenak]]> ani ftp ani samba mi skupiny neberou
<[[Rattenak]]> tak se ptam jestli jde dat 2 vlastniky na 1 slozku
<ZOMBitch> nejde
<FrostyX> ZOMBitch: na co si odpovidal tim  "uzivatel muze byt ve skupine co ma do adresare pristup ... " ?? :-D
<FrostyX> jak jsi to predtim pochopil ?
<ZOMBitch> [[Rattenak]]: pristup do adresare pomoci SAMBA si nastavujes v /etc/samba/smb.conf 
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: asi blbe :)
<ZOMBitch> [[Rattenak]]: to same bude u FTP serveru, zalezi na to jaky mas :)
<[[Rattenak]]> no ja si s tim nak pohraju jen sem potreboval vedet jestli jdou dat 2 v owner
<ZOMBitch> pres to nejede vlak :)
<ZOMBitch> [[Rattenak]]: navic obe sluzby ti spousti root, takze opravneni resit je vcelku o nicem, musis omezovat pres aplikaci(server)
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: kdyztak me oprav ... :)
<FrostyX> jako nevim. samba mi pod rootem bezi, ale ftp ne
<FrostyX> ftp mi bezi pod uzivatelem 'public'
<[[Rattenak]]> kdys das aby ti samba cetla ze slozky kde jsou prava 0770 tak to nebere
<ZOMBitch> [[Rattenak]]: podle jakeho navodu postupujes, hod link
<[[Rattenak]]> zadneho,zkousim
<ZOMBitch> :o)
<[[Rattenak]]> kdys hodim na slozku prava 7777 samba jede kdys 0770 uz ne
<[[Rattenak]]> to je fuk mne to uz napadlo jak to vyresit jinak
<ZOMBitch> treba pres config :P
<ZOMBitch> imho bych se podival na nejakej navod jak se to dela a nevymyslel davno vymyslene ;)
<FrostyX> Ja to hlavne nechapu. Bud chci neco sdilet a dam tam prava rw, nebo to nechci sdilet a dam si tam co chci :-D. Na co budu sdilet adresar, kterej nema prava ani pro cteni.
<FrostyX> mozna si mi to uz vysvetloval, ale ja to zas zapomel. sry :-D
<[[Rattenak]]> nene todle je nej
<[[Rattenak]]> new*
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: on chce omezovat asi jednotlive uzivatele ci skupiny, ale porad vymysli nastaveni nekde mimo sambu, nedavam :D
<ZOMBitch> [[Rattenak]]: tohle si cet? http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/Samba
<ZOMBitch> mozna to bude uzitecnejsi nez milion otazek o nepopsatelnem stavu tveho pc :)
<FrostyX> ZOMBitch: musim ti ukazat co jsem si vymslel misto conky. Ty jsi taky takovy nadsenec do techto kokotin, ze me aspon pochopis :-D
<ZOMBitch> :))
<FrostyX> http://imageshack.us/f/842/dzenw.png/
<FrostyX> kdybys to nenasel, tak je to nahore :-D
<FrostyX> nevim proc je ten screen takovy hnusny ... informace ziskava muj skript, cisilka se obarvi podle hodnot a rourou se to posila do dzen2 ...
<FrostyX> tzn kdyz je treba cpu 10%, tak je to modre, kdyz je 25% tak je zelene, pak oranzove, pak cervene ...
<ZOMBitch> chapu
<ZOMBitch> nad tim jsem premyslel taky, ale nechtelo se mi to datlovat :)
<FrostyX> ja se prave jeden den nudil, tak rikam "mohl bych si napsat nejakou blbost, ktera bude uplne k nicemu". Navic to ma ten bonus, ze to zere trosku vic ram nez conky :-D
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: a do toho plesknes xchat jo prase? :D
<ZOMBitch> super bonus :d
<FrostyX> jeste jsem nebyl schopnej si napsat ten indikator novych zprav pro irssi
<FrostyX> a bez toho to pouzivat nebudu
<ZOMBitch> nj,to jsem taky moc neresil zatim :D
<FrostyX> ty to mas porad zobrazene takze to vidis, ale ja mam IM na plose 3 a bezne pracuju na plose 1 a 2. Bez nejakeho indikatoru si nove zpravy nevsimnu
<ZOMBitch> tjn, obcas kdyz se clovek sekne
<ZOMBitch> na par hodin :D
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: btw ja trosek zas predelal desktop na notasu, ale nic extra velkyho, skorem to same, jen lepe rozmistene mi prijde :)
<FrostyX> Btw udelal jsem si takove huste makro ktere by se ti mohlo libit
<FrostyX> alt+sipka doleva mi hodi okno pres levou pulku monitoru a obdobne alt+prava sipka ... tzn oteviras manual k necemu, tak otevres alt+f1 (spusteni terminalu) > alt+left, mas krasne rozmisteno a ctes .. necekal jsem ale pouzivam to porad
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: hm, to by se mozna siklo, jen bych si to upravil na vic monitoru
<ZOMBitch> a pocitam ze v openboxu to bude dost podobne jak ve fluxboxu :)
<FrostyX> nejsem na to hrdy, ale okoukal jsem to u winu :-D
<FrostyX> jj, ti to poslu
<ZOMBitch> kje
<ZOMBitch> kej*
<ZOMBitch> :)
<FrostyX> dpc to nemuzu najit
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: kde zapisujes klavesovy zkratky?
<ZOMBitch> ;0
<FrostyX> uz to mam
<FrostyX> .config/openbox/rc.xml
<FrostyX> http://pastebin.com/31NherRM
<FrostyX> Nechapu jak je muze nekdo nepouzivat. Jsem na klavesovych zkratkach naprosto zavislej
<FrostyX> a jeste mam alt+enter pro maximalizaci
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: na full mam alt+f11
<FrostyX> Fx jsou hodne daleko :-D
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: zachvilek to omrknu, dik neasi ;)
<FrostyX> jj
<FrostyX> btw jake mas GTK tema ? Ja mam uz pul roku to vychozi, bo jsem nenasel poradne udelane tmave
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: evo_green asi je to starsi bez aktualizaci, pac jsem toho musel dost ladit
<FrostyX> ukazes nejaky screen ? idealne textoveho editoru a nautilusu ? Pripadne office? 
<FrostyX> prosim
<ZOMBitch> okej mmnt
<FrostyX> jako office se mi zatim v zadnem tmavem tematu nelibilo
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1336400/4FrostyX.png uz to mam neasi :D
<FrostyX> minutku
<FrostyX> ja to mrdam to je silenost :-D. 
<FrostyX> nevim no, ten file manager a email by urcite vypadali lip ve svetlem
<FrostyX> ale jinak je to brutalni
<FrostyX> hele zombe vysvetli mi, jak muzes existovat bez nejakeho seznamu kanalu na ktere ses pomoci irssi pripojenej :-D
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: si pamatuju kazde okno irssi podle cisla ;)
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: a lezu jen do tech aktivnich chanu, takze mi teoreticky staci mackat alt+a a vim vsechno :)
<FrostyX> no ja vim, pochopim treba mistnosti, precejen nechodis na 100 kanalu. Ale kdyz tam mas i icq a urcite jabber, tak mi rekni, ze mas prehled na jakem cisle je kterej typek. Ja mam na icq bezne otevrenych treba 10 lidi a pak se ztracim i kdyz je to klikatelny :-D
<ZOMBitch> neni potreba, se udela dalsi okno s dalsim cislem ... alt+a, ctrl+n|p a jedes, nemam fakt zadnej prob s tim :)
<FrostyX> dobre, ale mas udelanych 20 oken, nekde mezi nema mas otevreny PM se mnou. jak me tam budes hledat ? pojedes od zacatku do konce nez me najdes ?
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: jo to je nahovno, ale resim to alt+1 + ctrl+p
<FrostyX> tzn skocis na prvniho a jedes +1 ?
<FrostyX> ja uz jsem irssi nemel spustene tak dlouho ze jsem ty zkratky pozapominal
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: skoro ano, prvni mam status a pak jedu -1
<[[Rattenak]]> mate neco osvedceneho na zalohu celeho disku ? podle wiki mi to haze errory
<FrostyX> to se mi prave moc nelibi. si budu muset sehnat jeste nejakej plugin, kterej bude vypisovat ty kanaly :-D
<FrostyX> cp :-D
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: okna s chanama mam predepsany v cfg a zbytek se radi na konec, takze neresim nejak :)
#ubuntu-cz 2012-07-30
<myschak> caj
<FrostyX> hoj
<pingusicf> Jak se má aktivovat usb jako /dev/ třeba sdd ? ? nechce se to aktivovat..... Není to problém mountování, protože není co mountovat ..... ! :((((
<FrostyX> kdyz das fdisk -l vidis to usb tam ?
<pingusicf> no prave ze ne . . ..
<pingusicf> je to ctecka karet, reinstaloval jsem system a ona stale sviti, to by nemela
<FrostyX> aha. No, ctecka mi zrovna taky nefunguje. 
#ubuntu-cz 2012-07-31
<cz_phar> je tu nejaky sitar?
<pingusicf> Vložení karty do čtečky neukáže žádnou novou /dev/ (mělo by být sdd) a vložení usb telefon do čtečky kde je taky usb ukáže /dev/sde, ale žádnou sde1 pro mountování.. jak to spravit ?
<Chinese_soup> skvele
<Chinese_soup> odpoj se 4 minuty po dotazu
<Chinese_soup> i kdyz furt lepsi jak cz_phar
<Chinese_soup> to se musi nechat
<FrostyX_> jj
<FrostyX_> ten byl extremni
#ubuntu-cz 2012-08-02
<patrik> ahoj
<Guest69522> mam tu takovy mensi problem. Potrebuji data skopírovat z jednoho disku na druhy
<Guest69522> jedna se o stejne disky. Jeden prazdny druhy obsahuje 360gb dat
<Guest69522> FS je NTFS
<Guest69522> pri pouzitit dd to po chvili se zastavilo
<Guest69522> nejake jine moznosti?
<FrostyX> Guest69522: tak jako treba ctrl+c, ctrl+v .... nebo normalni cp .. pokud to jsou data typu filmy, hudba, ... nevidim problem
<Guest69522> to jsem zkousel. nevim proc ale kopirovane soubory nejak nabyli na velikosti
<Guest69522> skopiroval jsem cca 150gb dat a na novém disku to zabralo 200gb místa. Oba disky jsou naformatovany na NTFS
#ubuntu-cz 2012-08-03
<davis776> zdravim, co muze zpusobit nefunkcnost klavesnice/mysi pri instalaci 12.04? mys se pohybuje ale nejde klikat, klavesnice taky jde ale nejak nereaguje.. zkousel jsem i ps/2 klavesnici a to same
#ubuntu-cz 2012-08-05
<hubert_> cest jak cyp, kluci, mam problem, pokazde, kdyz se naloguju na svuj ucet po tom, co se prihlasil jiny, tak mi vzdycky klesne volne misto na / uz to po me krici, ze mam jenom nejakych 200kb, nevite, cim by to mohlo byt? :)
#ubuntu-cz 2013-08-04
<Ratten> cau pri instalaci debianu chci prepnout na konzoli alt+f2 ale nak mi to nejde
<Ratten> naka rada ?
<mirda> Ratten: ahoj
<mirda> zkus ctrl + alt + f2
<Ratten> dekuju
<mirda> Ratten: dej vedet jestli to pomohlo
<Ratten> jj
<Ratten> podcim muze byt usb ?
<Ratten> kdys dam ls /dev
<mirda> Ratten: lsusb nefunguje?
<mirda> nebo co potrebujes?
<Ratten> chce to pome cestu k cdcku ?
<Ratten> instaluju z usb
<Ratten> a chce to cesku k tomu usb
<mirda> /dev/cdrom nebo neco takovyho nejde?
<mirda> jestli mas usb cd mechaniku
<mirda> nebo to mas na flashce?
<Ratten> ne usb flesku
<mirda> aha
<Ratten> to by melo byt sda ne ?
<mirda> zkus mount bez parametru a voleb
<mirda> ten ti vypise co vsechno mas primountovany
<mirda> jestli mas tu flesku primountovanou
<Ratten> to musi byt ?
<mirda> co vlastne chces delat s tou fleskou?
<Ratten> instaluju z flesky pomoci grafickeho provadece
<Ratten> a zaseklo se to natom ze nemuze najit cestu k "CDcku"
<mirda> Ratten: zkusil jsi googlit? s timhle jsem se nesetkal a nenapada me nic, nechces zkusit normalne textovej instalator? (text install nebo neco, proste prvni radek pri vyberu typu instalace)
<Ratten> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1550317
<Ratten> ale ja nevim v jakem portu mam to USB
<Ratten> kdys dam ls /dev tak se mi toho vypise hodne
<mirda> tak v /dev je vsechno mozny
<Ratten> a usb by melo byt sda ne ?
<mirda> jen pokud je primountovany
<mirda> prdlajs teda
<Ratten> zkusim tu textovou
<mirda> ta usb fleska klidne muze byt sda ale ted nevim jak to overit jestli to neni nahodou internal hdd nebo cokoli jinyho
<mirda> leda ze bys to pripojil (mount) pokud to jeste neni pripojeny a mrknul dovnitr
<Ratten> no asi to vidim na RWcko
<mirda> to je nejjednodussi
<mirda> s instalaci z usb nemam bohuzel zkusenosti
<mirda> instalujes na server?
<Ratten> doufam ze ty debian 7 uvidi windows
<Ratten> ee na ntb
<mirda> Ratten: jak jsi poslal ten odkaz na ubuntu forum tak na druhe strane hned ten prvni post od uzivatele gzader ma nejaky reseni a nekomu to i pomohlo
<mirda> Ratten: musim odbehnout ven, sorry, at se ti to povede nainstalovat :)
<mirda> Ratten: jo a jeste jedna vec - slysel jsem ze win 7 dosti bojuji s dualbootem s linuxem
<Ratten> jj diky za rady :)
#ubuntu-cz 2014-07-30
<aeyesi> Hi! Nemate nekdo tip na nejakou galerii kam by sli nahazet hry.desktop?
<aeyesi> adresar a v nem 50 her nevypada moc hezky :D
<aeyesi> katalog her no
#ubuntu-cz 2014-08-02
<Conder> caute, je tu niekto?
<^Chinese_soup> ne
#ubuntu-cz 2014-08-03
<matejpetruspreso> hi hosi. Mam problem : dam automaticli update a potom mi vyskoci problem s pripojenim: spravil som vam aj screen video. http://uloz.to/xMCSEiDH/untitled-screencast-avi heslo je screenvideo
<lurchaddams> ahoj, zvažuji přechod z precise na trusty. Používám unity 2D. Nevíte da existuje možnost toto rozhraní dostat i do 14.O4? Nebo pokud provedu upgrade jestli mi zůstane nainstalované? Díky
<mirda> lurchaddams: ahoj
<mirda> Starting from Ubuntu 12.10, Unity-2D is no longer in the repository. You should install the Xfce or Lxde desktop environment maybe, or download Ubuntu 12.04
<mirda> http://askubuntu.com/questions/421148/unity-2d-on-trusty-14-04
<lurchaddams> hmm takže taková možnost není....díky
<mirda> ciste teoreticky pokud nekdo udrzuje unity-2d v ppa repu tak by to melo jit nainstalovat ale nespolehal bych na to dokud bych si nebyl jisty ze to fakt funguje
<mirda> nz
<mirda> pokud ti to komp nestiha tak se vybodni na unity a dej si neco lehciho
<lurchaddams> zůstanu radeji na precise dokud to půjde. Zkousel jsem LXE
<lurchaddams> LXDE, ale unity se mi zda nejlepsi
<mirda> spravne by desktopove prostedi melo zatezovat kompa minimalne, proste tak ze to skoro nepoznas.. ty molochy jako unity bych uz nepouzival
 * mirda ma radeji debian s trinity
<mirda> (fork KDE 3.5)
<mirda> LXDE neni spatne ale neco tomu chybi, neni to tak propracovane
<mirda> a AFAIK to pouziva libky z gnome takze nejaky prostor pro jeste vice lightweight vlastnosti tam je.. a ne, lightweight neznamena ze to je nedodelane ale znamena to, ze to v pohode pojede i na 15 let starym kompu
<lurchaddams> nemam ani tak problem s nedostatkem systemovych prostredku ale kdyz se rozbehne akcelerovane prostredi nemuze muj ntb uchladit grafiku. Unity se mi pouziva asi nejlip. Mam zkusenosti i s open nebo fluxboxem
<mirda> zkus se mrknout jestli nemas zasranou vystupni mrizku z chladice, to hodne dela u tech ntb
<mirda> idealne to profouknout kompresorem ale zablokuj nejakym dratkem vetrak at se tema otackama nestrhne lozisko
<lurchaddams> to neni spatny napad;-)
<mirda> at se ten vetrak netoci
#ubuntu-cz 2016-08-03
<rajkane> ahojte, môže mi tu niekto poradiť?
<rajkane> Ahojte, je to niekto ochotný mi pomôcť?  :)
#ubuntu-cz 2018-08-05
<nezby> https://chaturbate.com/affiliates/   pls registration theanks
